# Lathe Chuck Backing Plate Question



## Chris Geeo (Mar 14, 2016)

I just got a 3 jaw 3" lathe chuck....the backing plate I have to attach it to my lathe is too small. Could a piece of 1" thick oak be turned to match the size of the chuck and used to attach it to the backing plate? I am just questioning the safety of it...


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 14, 2016)

Chris Geeo said:


> I just got a 3 jaw 3" lathe chuck....the backing plate I have to attach it to my lathe is too small. Could a piece of 1" thick oak be turned to match the size of the chuck and used to attach it to the backing plate? I am just questioning the safety of it...



How about you show us some pictures if you can, I'm scratching my head trying to picture what you're talking about. The chuck should just have an insert that threads on to the headstock.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 14, 2016)

metal lathe? Seems like I've seen that referenced on some machining videos I've watched, but never heard of a backing plate in the wood lathe side of things. @woodtickgreg ?


----------



## Chris Geeo (Mar 14, 2016)

I may be using the wrong name. I'll post some pictures as soon as I get home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 14, 2016)

It sounds to me like he is describing a metal lathe chuck, especially when mentioning a 3 jaw. Wood lathes use an insert. But a new metal backing plate with the proper thread pitch and diameter could be made to adapt it to a wood lathe. I definitely would not use wood to attach a chuck, very dangerous!!!


----------



## DKMD (Mar 14, 2016)

If that chuck isn't self-centering, you'll likely end up very frustrated even if you figure out a way to attach it to the lathe. 

Definitely no on the wood backing... Any little bit of inaccuracy will lead to more frustration getting things to run true. Unless you're pretty slick with machining stuff out of metal, I'll bet you'll end up dollars ahead by looking for a four jaw chuck designed for a wood lathe.

There are several affordable chuck options, but generally, you get what you pay for. I'm a big fan of the Hurricane chucks as a relatively low cost option, but there are certainly others.


----------



## Chris Geeo (Mar 14, 2016)

Ok, here is the chuck unfortunately its not threaded on the inside. 






The backing plate has threads to attach to the lathe power head





Its too small and bolt holes dont line up 



Can a 1" piece of oak be turned down to match diameter of Chuck and put in between the two ??


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 14, 2016)

Chris Geeo said:


> Ok, here is the chuck unfortunately its not threaded on the inside.
> 
> View attachment 99362
> 
> ...



I wouldn't recommend it. Unless you can find a metal face plate with the right threads and screw holes I'd consider trying to sell of that chuck and buy one correct for the lathe. A wooden interface would IMO be dangerous should you jam anything up and shear off your fasteners you'd have a heavy chunk of metal headed who knows where. If you did want to use the parts you have, Try and find a machinist to make a steel interface or buy a larger metal face plate that fits your lathe and have a machinist drill the correct holes in it to mount to that chuck.

All in all, by the time you're done, you'd probably be happier and possibly cheaper just buying a Nova chuck or the one PSI sells.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chris Geeo (Mar 14, 2016)

That's kinda what I figured. Thanks for the input! I'll be checking out the nova chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 14, 2016)

It would probably be OK if you only turned small stuff like calls and such. I would use baltic birch though.... for all the hassel though, you would rpobably be better off getting a Baracuda chuck, they are not too expensive.....


----------



## Chris Geeo (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks ! I just went ahead and ordered the Nova chuck


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 14, 2016)

@Chris Geeo , send me a message if you are interested in selling that chuck. I'm building a machine it'd work with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Mar 14, 2016)

TO keep with the forum rules. I'll post up a separate for sale ad. and tag you

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

